# [FAQ] Personalizzare kde

## f0llia

Volevo avere piu informazioni possibili su come modificare l'aspetto di kde ( io uso il 3.2.2) e che applicazioni usare per cambiare icone, barra d'avvio, e tutto il resto.

Ditemi ditemi  :Very Happy: Last edited by f0llia on Wed May 19, 2004 10:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Marculin

su http://www.kde-look.org/ trovi un pò di cosuscce fatte  :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

Quello l'ho visto Tnx cmq  :Very Happy:  mi serve tanta tanta roba  :Razz: 

----------

## doom.it

com superkaramba e i temi che trovi all'url di cui sopra dovresti avere barre a volontà, io uso una barra stile mac os X realizzata in superkaramba.

Per altre barre del genere ma "native" ci sono KXDocker o (ache se è un po prematura la trovo veramente interessante) kooldock, oltre alla un po piu datata ksmoothdock, tutto reperibile su kdelook.org

Inoltre con superkaramba puoi ottenere system monitor, controllo di diverse applicazioni (tipo xmms..) e cosi via....

I set di icone migliori li trovi sempre su kdelook.org, personalmente mi piacciono quelle di everaldo anche se magari per gentoo qualcuno preferisce le "lila".

...insomma il posto da consultare per personalizzare kde è senz'altro quel sito, navigaci con un po di calma e troverai un sacco di cose!

----------

## f0llia

Ho scaricato un set di icone da http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11492

Precisamente ho preso gli SVG files e i Blue PNGs.. e ho scompattato le due cartelle nella mia home. Vado nel centro di controllo - aspetto e temi - icone - installa un nuovo tema . Mi muovo fino alla cartella dove sono state estratte e do ok.. ma non mi prende le nuove icone..! Che si puo fare ?

----------

## f0llia

Mi potete anche per favore dire dove posso trovare qualche howto o qualcosa per come usare superkaramba ? Sembra vada per la maggiore e vorrei provarlo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Mi muovo fino alla cartella dove sono state estratte e do ok.. ma non mi prende le nuove icone..! Che si puo fare ?

 

Non devi estrarle devi caricare il tar.gz.

----------

## f0llia

Perfetto, grazie mille fedeli  :Wink: 

Adesso mi servirebbe capire come levare del tutto la barra di kde standard per lasciare solo una barra che metto con superkaramba che invece adesso mi resta sotto quella di default di kde .. sapete dirmi ?

----------

## f0llia

Forse è melgio se metto il tag risolto a questo topic e ne apro uno su superkaramba, adesso maggior parte delle domande e dei problemi sono relativi a lui! Moderatori ditemi voi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> sapete dirmi ?

 

Io non ci sono mai riuscito a togliere la barra di kde (kicker) il la nascondevo. Pero' fammi sapere se ci riesci.

----------

## f0llia

Ho un problema con una windows-decoration e precisamente con questa:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=5063 .

La scarico la scompatto..e leggo il file INSTALL:

```

The simplest way to compile this package is:

  1. `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type

     `./configure' to configure the package for your system.  If you're

     using `csh' on an old version of System V, you might need to type

     `sh ./configure' instead to prevent `csh' from trying to execute

     `configure' itself.

     Running `configure' takes a while.  While running, it prints some

     messages telling which features it is checking for.

  2. Type `make' to compile the package.

  3. Type `make install' to install the programs and any data files and

     documentation.

  4. You can remove the program binaries and object files from the

     source code directory by typing `make clean'.

```

Il ./configure finisce con successo:

```

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

```

quando però lancio il make mi ritorna questo errore:

```

tux aquaosk-2.0 # make

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/f0llia/windows-decarations/aquaosk-2.0'

Making all in acqua

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/f0llia/windows-decarations/aquaosk-2.0/acqua'

Making all in config

make[3]: Entering directory `/home/f0llia/windows-decarations/aquaosk-2.0/acqua/config'

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/kde/3.2/lib64/kwin.la', needed by `libkwinaqua_config.la'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/f0llia/windows-decarations/aquaosk-2.0/acqua/config'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/f0llia/windows-decarations/aquaosk-2.0/acqua'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/f0llia/windows-decarations/aquaosk-2.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

tux aquaosk-2.0 #

```

 Qualcuno usa questa decorazione ? Che posso fare?

----------

## f0llia

Mi interesserebbe sapere anche come cambiare la schermata d'avvio di kde 3.2, io ne ho scaricate un paio di nuove, ma facendogliele cercare dal centro di controllo -> aspetto e temi -> schermata d'avvio non mi trova nulla.

Ho provato sia a usare i file compressi che a decomprimerli..ma il risultato è lo stesso.

Tnx  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Mi interesserebbe sapere anche come cambiare la schermata d'avvio di kde 3.2, io ne ho scaricate un paio di nuove, ma facendogliele cercare dal centro di controllo -> aspetto e temi -> schermata d'avvio non mi trova nulla.

 

Da kde-look.org

 Open konqueror

 Create the directory ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/Themes

 Browse to ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/pics

 Move and uncompress your new splash screen file into the konqueror window

 Have fun!  :Smile: 

----------

## f0llia

Per quanto riguarda la windows decoration ? Come posso risolvere ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda la windows decoration ? Come posso risolvere ?

 

Si fa con kcontrol se non mi sbaglio pero' non posso dirti perche' non ho piu' kdebase installato.

----------

## f0llia

Si una volta installata la decorazione si seleziona da kcontol, ma il mio problema è ceh mi ritorna un errore durante l'installazione. L'errore l'ho postato poco piu sopra

----------

## f0llia

Nessuno ha un'idea di che potrebbe essere quell'errore e come risolverlo ?

----------

## EliasP

Sorry for writing English, but I don't speak Italian...

Looks like you're having problems compiling aquaosk.

Why not using baghira-deco ?? Looks nearly the same and an ebuild is there available too:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11149

If you want dropshadows, look here:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=10567

Search in the comments for a howto apply them to kdelibs.

Greetings

Elias P.

----------

## bandreabis

Dove trovo le icone di kde? Voglio sostituire delle icone nel tema installato, ma non riesco a trovare le icone da sostituire.

Grazie per l'aiuto.

Andrea

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi sembra che la soluzione sia postata qualche riga sopra...

http://www.kde-look.org/

----------

## bandreabis

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> mi sembra che la soluzione sia postata qualche riga sopra...
> 
> http://www.kde-look.org/

 

Volevo sostituire solo una icona non installare tuuto un tema.... cmq ce l'ho fatta. /usr/kde/3.4/share/icons/

----------

